# What do you live for?



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Sometimes life seems really bad, or meaningless, or painful and hard to bear (or at least it seems that way to me, all too often, =P). But there is always something to live for, something that makes it really worth it.

For me, after deep reflection, I can come up with many reasons. I love what I am studying in college; biology fascinates me and makes me appreciate literally *everything*. I feel lucky that I'm able to wonder about everything there is to wonder about. Music is worth living for; the euphoric feelings it elicits. Perhaps most important to me right now is the sport I play; Ultimate Frisbee. I love working on my technique and physical fitness, and most of all, I love how fun it is to play an awesome game and to be part of a team where no one is discluded. 

What do you live for? =)


----------



## mysteryguy85 (Aug 24, 2008)

I live in hopes that some day soon I will find what i was put on this earth for and pursue that. I think I need to help people.


----------



## Nottalkin (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I do not know what I live for that is all mysterious.

But I do have a missions statement

I want
1) Knowledge
2) to be creative
3) To be emotionally, intellectually, spiritually and phyisically challenged.
4) Friends
5) Independence


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

my sa will get better and i can start socializing alot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The possibility of moving out of here and going to live with someone I care about.

The rest can happen once that is in place. Put simply, I'm just not happy as long as I'm here. Needs to change.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I live for nothing. I live so my parents will have a child to love.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I live for amphetamines


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

this question is so hard to answer...

right now im just living for the determination of change...


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

I live for tomorrow, and its endless possibilities.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I live for my family. They love me and I'm too much of a coward to end my life anyways.
I live for my bestfriend. She's the most important person in my life right now, and hopefully, forever.
I also live for my sports teams. I have a goal of seeing my 4 major sports teams win their respective championships. I've seen the Red Sox and Celtics win. The Cowboys have won the Super Bowl in my lifetime but I didn't follow the NFL when they did, so I'm still waiting to witness that. And most of all, I have to see the Boston Bruins win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

I live for making real connections w/other people and hopefully helping them. I'm not very good at this yet, but maybe one day...

I live for (just recently) my baby boy/girl due March 21st.

I live for those moments in life when I can slow down and appreciate the beauty around me. 

I live for my family.

I live for discovering and learning new things.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

To endless grow as a person.


----------



## Daniel78 (Dec 7, 2008)

The chance to be in love again


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

I can never wait to see my friends who are also off at college. When everyone is back home I can have a somewhat normal social life and my anxiety levels are so much less I feel amazing.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm curious to see what tomorrow will bring. I want to see what happens here in our world so I can factor it into my understanding of everything. I guess the quest for wisdom, understanding and experience keeps me alive.


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

like bignate,im living for change,right now.but overall to know god.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I live for my beauty.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I live for my boyfriend! <3
I live for my hopes and dreams.
I live for my friends.
I live for the future.
I live to overcome anxiety and one day make it to my goal weight.
I live because I know life's worth living!


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

I live for:

My parents (especially my mom)
Close family members and people that actually care about me
Writing stories
Music (I love listening to music!)
Somehow being free of most of the SA if I don't completely defeat it
Finding someone who will love and cherish me and whom I will love and cherish in return
Having children someday


----------



## thedaythatnevercomes (Nov 2, 2008)

1) family
2) skating
3) to feel love 1 day
4) to piss off society that never wanted me:twak
5) for peace of mind


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Personally, I live because I'm too bad to die.

Rawrrrrrr!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Speeding, sex, booze, loud music. 

And long moonlit walks. No seriously.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

The sake of being alive, opportunities, growth, love, knowledge, happiness.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I live because I suppose it beats being dead. I don't live for anything.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

mysteryguy85 said:


> I live in hopes that some day soon I will find what i was put on this earth for and pursue that. I think I need to help people.


I feel like the only meaningful thing for me to do is to help people too, but I am not sure how to go about it. I might just be being pretentious though (I think thats the right word). Because if I was really motivated to help people I would be doing it right now.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Because i'm afraid of death.


----------



## laffinizluv (Dec 15, 2008)

I live because, I believe, one day God will call on me to spread the knowledge and love that I've aquired through this tough, terrible period of my lifetime and I will be able to help them with whatever they need.\

I live to become a successful, beautiful woman.


----------



## InfiniteAnon (Dec 20, 2008)

Jenikyula said:


> Sometimes life seems really bad, or meaningless, or painful and hard to bear (or at least it seems that way to me, all too often, =P). But there is always something to live for, something that makes it really worth it.
> 
> For me, after deep reflection, I can come up with many reasons. I love what I am studying in college; biology fascinates me and makes me appreciate literally *everything*. I feel lucky that I'm able to wonder about everything there is to wonder about. Music is worth living for; the euphoric feelings it elicits. Perhaps most important to me right now is the sport I play; Ultimate Frisbee. I love working on my technique and physical fitness, and most of all, I love how fun it is to play an awesome game and to be part of a team where no one is discluded.
> 
> What do you live for? =)


I live for hope of a better life. I am a fighter and survivor. I don't want anything more than a content life. I hope to have children some day, a house, a job I love, a good married life, and to live near my family again.

I am taking steps right now to make that a reality, and my hope that I will be successful keeps me going.


----------



## Keikei (Mar 16, 2004)

I live for:
The people I will get to meet
Places I will travel and see
To witness the changes in the world
My goals of one day being an attractive weight again and completing school/having a successful career or at least something that is interesting. 
Falling in love

Who knows?

As for now I have my studies, tv, a boyfriend, several friends, books, and music. As well as the occasional anime or game convention. Life looks pretty good... if only there weren't the constant anxiety and panic attacks.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

Me too. I live for hope of a better life.
I know that someday I will be happy.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

I live life knowing one day I will be free of anxiety and comfortable with life. Then I will do what I was put on this earth to do.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Boyfriend and cat.
Hitting the slopes
Traveling, relaxing
Reading books
Having goals.
Just doing what I like to do.

I'm still able to enjoy the little things.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I think overall I enjoy life, and like to have fun. I live for fun. That seems like such a childish and selfish way of putting it, but pretty much the way I feel right now. I do love my family and friends, but I do not live for them.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I live for this post


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

i live for god


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I live to improve myself, to make myself a better man.
I live to experience nature, the clouds, the weather, etc.
I live to discover myself and to apply what I find in myself into others.
I live to learn.
I live to eventually make love happen for me and make it happen for another person.
I live to not take things for granted.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sanspants08 said:


> Speeding, sex, booze, loud music.
> 
> And long moonlit walks. No seriously.


ditto


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

I live to love my life...if that makes sense. I do what makes me happy, which usually means making people I love happy.


----------



## KXracer (Sep 24, 2008)

motorsports
my life cuz I know I'm able to achieve so much more in life.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

For the hope that someday my life will come together and I'll feel like a normal person.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Jenikyula said:


> Sometimes life seems really bad, or meaningless, or painful and hard to bear (or at least it seems that way to me, all too often, =P). But there is always something to live for, something that makes it really worth it.
> 
> For me, after deep reflection, I can come up with many reasons. I love what I am studying in college; biology fascinates me and makes me appreciate literally *everything*. I feel lucky that I'm able to wonder about everything there is to wonder about. Music is worth living for; the euphoric feelings it elicits. Perhaps most important to me right now is the sport I play; Ultimate Frisbee. I love working on my technique and physical fitness, and most of all, I love how fun it is to play an awesome game and to be part of a team where no one is discluded.
> 
> What do you live for? =)


I'm a biology major too (molecular)! It makes life all the more interesting and beautiful.

I also live for my mom, music, my dog, and a better future.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

To see what will happen next. The hope that my future could be better or at least more exciting


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Why Alyssa of course.


----------



## littlebird (Jan 6, 2009)

When I was younger I used to live so that I could pursue the truth (philosophically. I wanted all of the Earth's secrets and an intimate idea of how human beings and humanity works. Even now I spend a lot of my spare time studying), but these days I am in pursuit of happiness. I'm sick of being a drain on everybody else... I really want to have a good time... I am not satisfied with simply collecting knowledge anymore; I want to use what I know and see life for myself... I want to make some friends and find a good job. I live so that I may one day reach the stars.

I also want to help people, but that cannot come until I am healthier.


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

Jenikyula said:


> Sometimes life seems really bad, or meaningless, or painful and hard to bear (or at least it seems that way to me, all too often, =P). But there is always something to live for, something that makes it really worth it.
> 
> For me, after deep reflection, I can come up with many reasons. I love what I am studying in college; biology fascinates me and makes me appreciate literally *everything*. I feel lucky that I'm able to wonder about everything there is to wonder about. Music is worth living for; the euphoric feelings it elicits. Perhaps most important to me right now is the sport I play; Ultimate Frisbee. I love working on my technique and physical fitness, and most of all, I love how fun it is to play an awesome game and to be part of a team where no one is discluded.
> 
> What do you live for? =)


*find out what you was born to do. what you are passionate about 
*find out all of ur negative charactor traits (in our sake sa) and transform them. use the obstacles as a stepping stone to growth
*help other people as much as possible
* celebrate all of the hard work youve put in through transforming urself, living your passion and helping others


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think I want to live for love also. The more I understand who I am and what I like the more I realize I want to live in love. I can't believe it took me so long to realize it though. I wish it hadn't!


----------



## alipaige (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the number one thing that keeps me going is my family. Especially my mom.

I really do think she is one of the most flawless people I know. No matter the situation, she always seems to keep strong and roll with the punches life throws her way. I strive to be as strong and intelligent as her one day.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

i live for my family, kinda, i dont wanna go out hurting anyone , Also my friends that say i mean the world, if its true, i question everyhing!, but thats about it, who knows, i felt like using alot of commas


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

i live because i fear death.


----------



## StarDaeth (Nov 13, 2008)

I live because I breath, Because the alternative is messy and selfish. I live because my heart is stubborn and keeps on beating. 


I live because I have a small fragment of hope that someday I wont just live because I am alive.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I live for my parents and my two guinea pigs and my hamster. I live to find friendship, a boyfriend, a job, get a car, get married, buy a house/flat


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

I live for something to be remembered by. Who knows what that will be, but I hope to accomplish it one day.


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

My husband and baby


----------



## miss.filth (Mar 5, 2007)

I live for experience, for travel and exploring the world. I live to see myself grow.


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

I LIVE for . love. comapnionshop and hapiness, and i live for god. i know im going through this bad time in my life for a reason i just have to hold on to god untill im out of the dark


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I live because my parents had relations. I am nothing but a pawn to them.

But deep down I live to I can one day be my own person.


----------



## digitalangel (Jan 15, 2009)

I live mostly because of my faith, because taking my life will take away paradise. What kind of stupid tradeoff is that?

I live for my sweetheart and our future ahead hopefully. I live for discovery, excitement, and adventure, the desire to see the world and experience it to the fullest. I live for the close friends I have and the friends I hope to meet.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

My only reasons for living are my dog and cat.

And that's it.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

i have no idea what i live for


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

My family and the hope that one day I'll find happiness.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm just here to see the zombie apocalypse come to fruition. When the aborted fetus army finally organizes, you people are screwed, man. God I need to stop drinking while I surf the internet. Just kidding, I'm totally sober... I'm just making excuses. I don't know what I live for, I guess because I'm too lazy to die. Well, that and I don't want to accidentally drown in the toilet like Lupe Velez.


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Drella said:


> I'm just here to see the zombie apocalypse come to fruition.


I am *SO* ready for that ****, you don't even know...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I live because I know there is a day for me to die

I live for music & the spiritual joy it brings me

I live knowing I might one day understand what love is


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Mainly my fiance, he's the one that keeps me going. Without him, i'm sure it would be a lot worse.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Procrastinating
Future disappointment
Nudity
Greasy self-made breakfasts
The impending return of the Barbarian Brothers


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

digitalangel said:


> I live for my sweetheart and our future ahead hopefully. I live for discovery, excitement, and adventure, the desire to see the world and experience it to the fullest. I live for the close friends I have and the friends I hope to meet.


I don't think I could put it any better. In fact I find these words quite touching.

I am having an emotional day-feeling particularly like the outcast. I am an officer in this club in which none of the members are really my friends. I joined last year to make friends, which I sorta made a few, but they are now gone. What is the point of working for the club and its goals if you have no friends in it? Isn't that what life is for? The Connection with Others? Seems like that is why we are all on this board-trying to get that human connection.


----------



## stealthology (Jan 30, 2009)

Just about the only thing I'm living for right now is: family, my online business, and my degree which I'll get getting soon. Just about everything else in my life is ****.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

I live because:

A.) I'm too stubborn to die
B.) Because I'm taking the easy way and getting the worst 20 years of my life out of the way with early
C.) Once life stops sucking it will be great.
D.) I want to beat the living **** out of my depression.


----------



## tater tots (Jan 30, 2009)

My plans to travel keep me going. That and hiking/camping with my dog.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

-family
-morbid curiosity of what will come next
-following the path of least resistance
-relentless hope that things will get better


----------



## lonelysoul1980 (Jul 26, 2008)

i'm not sure why i live anymore, other than not to hurt the few people in my life that care about me.

i've arrived at a point in my late twenties where i've lost my mojo, and i used to be a very hard working, ambitious guy.

the thing is i am not fun oriented person, im goal oriented, and i just ran out of goals and realized i've been climbing a ladder to nowhere this whole time.

i have money but i don't spend much of it. i've always been big on self-restraint to the point where it's natural now.

i have my youth but don't chase girls...total lack of interest.

maybe it's a disease of affluence and being "comfortable" - this kind of melancholy.

some people say life is about "waiting"...and if you're not waiting on something, then you're waiting to die. but i want to live, i'm just scared of the consequences.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I live for my children, and because I believe God created each of us exactly as we are as part of a greater good. Hopefully when I die he'll explain to me exactly what he had in mind when he did this to me. :OD


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I chose to live...because someday I hope it will just all be okay.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not sure...

Creating I guess

I guess doing anything creative

I would like to Find out what I'm good at and what I don't hate and make a living at that...Hopefully, it's going to be something creative

It's funny...I may have cancer, and ever since I learned this, I care a lot more about living...

I would like to write a book...


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I live because I am starting to enjoy life now. I've pretty much been living to reach this point where I have total control over myself.


----------



## bbx0000 (Jan 1, 2009)

I live to make meaning and sense of the human experience. I live to effect the world for the better. I live to show how absurd life can be, that we can suffer and also find happiness.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

The hope that I'll make a positive difference in someone's life one day and find happiness myself.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

My loved ones. And chocolate cake.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I live to one day see myself better than i was in the past.


----------



## Beautifulflower87 (Feb 12, 2009)

What keeps me going is knowing that God is in control of my life and all things work together for the good that love the Lord. My faith and trust in God is the only thiing that keeps me going. I just try to believe that I am going to do all the things I want to do one day and accomplish most of my dreams and goals. So I live for God because sometimes I feel a bit lonely.


----------



## StarDaeth (Nov 13, 2008)

IDK said:


> I am *SO* ready for that ****, you don't even know...


I change my answer to this too. Woot Zombie apocalypse!!!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

World of warcraft and lost. Thats about it.


----------



## borderline_0 (Mar 12, 2009)

Writing music. It's what keeps me sane. It's the only easy way I have to communicate my emotions.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

*I live for moments that I will never forget, like....*










and....










and....










and....










and sometimes even.....










I just try to remember all of the moments that I will never forget. :yes


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

VCL XI said:


> Procrastinating :yesFuture disappointment
> Nudity:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes
> Greasy self-made breakfasts:yes:yes:yes:
> The impending return of the Barbarian Brothers


ditto to that


----------



## Kaz (Mar 7, 2009)

I live for wanting to survive. I live for hopefully one day making sure I have a positive impact on the world. I live for one day having my own kids that I can teach and pass my knowledge on to. I live for the endless pursuit of knowledge. I live for the day that I "figure it all out".


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I live for several reasons:

- Little moments: Sitting in the sunshine on a 75 degree day, listening to the birds chirp on a cool, crisp morning, sitting on my patio reading a book while my cat sits in my lap, going to a concert of one of my favorite bands, etc.

- My family: My mother committed suicide when I was 14 and I would never want to put my family through that pain again.

- The journey of life: For better or for worse, we only live this life once and I want to experience as much of it as I can.

- Hope: I still hope that one day I will conquer my fears and overcome the dread, the loneliness, and the pain of social anxiety and depression. I know it can be done. I have been to the mountain. I haven't looked down from the top, but I have seen it. I have read books by those who have reached the summit. When I was a child, I caught a fleeting glimpse.


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I live hoping that I will overcome SA and my problems, but that hope is disapearing with years. Besides that, I don't know maybe I don't want to hurt my parents or I am just too afraid to kill myself. Or maybe I live because theres so much beauty in the world, besides all the evil. And maybe because I dream of finding true love one day and be happy.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Pathetic said:


> Well I live hoping that I will overcome SA and my problems, but that hope is disapearing with years. Besides that, I don't know maybe I don't want to hurt my parents or I am just too afraid to kill myself. Or maybe I live because theres so much beauty in the world, besides all the evil. And maybe because I dream of finding true love one day and be happy.


There is no such thing as being too afraid to kill yourself. Fear wins when you give into this temptation. True courage arises from being able to face another day not knowing what it brings.

I live for tomorrow. That is all I have left.


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't have (never had) anything to live for tbh.

On the other hand – or – on the bright side, I don't see a reason to kill myself either. I couldn't do that to the few people who know me. And I know what it feels like when someone close kills him/herself.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

I live for my family, for myself, and the prospect of my recovery, and for the future, and helping others when I can.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

I live in the hope that i will eventually find love.


----------



## Jumplittlelisa (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm here because I realized that being born was a lucky chance, and since you can have your life snatched from you in an instant, life became that much more unique and special.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I live for hope. Hope that things will get better. No matter how bad things get, there is always hope


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

right now for my family. I have no doubt that's what kept me going this long. Not so much the time we spend together but the pain it would cause them if I wasn't here.


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

lately (sad as this is going to sound), playing Settlers of Catan with my friends. I've tried playing online but I learned to play in person so online is not the same. Other than that, my family, making things (pottery, jewelry), seeing what joy I can find in the everyday...


----------



## staystrong12 (Mar 11, 2009)

i live for my sister


----------



## muddle (Mar 16, 2009)

It's those moments when the beauty of nature is just sublime - marbled skies, a full moon shining above street lights in a very dark sky, trees silhouetted against a sunset, the path of gold the setting sun makes on the sea, blue skies against which the green trees sway, the colours of flowers in the garden, how they harmonise together and are so beautiful.

Music which calls to something deep inside me.

Books where some profound truth and knowledge suddenly strikes a chord, and poetry which expresses the feelings I can't.

Delicious junk food for that ultimate feeling of self indulgence! ( I have just pigged out and feeling goooooooooooood..)


----------



## ShawnLim (Mar 23, 2009)

There are a lot of things I lived for.
For my family, my mum, my dad and my bro.
For my relatives and my friends.
For my love one.
For myself, the beautiful scenery, the goals and dreams I've yet
to achieve, musics, videos and games that I've yet to enjoy.
And many many more reasons...

Here is my favorite quote from Anthony Robbins...

"If you want to play the game and win, you have to play it FULL OUT. You've
got to be willing to feel stupid, and you've got to be willing to try things that
might not work - and if they don't work, be willing to change your approach. 
Live each day as if it were one of the most important days of your life, and 
you'll experience joy at a whole new level."

So appreciate and enjoy your life...


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

I live for the day I beat SA. It *will* happen.


----------

